# Sleeping in bed with me – good or bad ??



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

Ivy loves to sleep in bed with me and I like it as well but is that a good thing? 

At night she falls asleep in my bed and I put her in the crate (not really a crate although I have one in the office, in the bedroom I have this baby enclosure thing that is quite big and she has a cosy cat bed with a very soft, silky blanket).

She is probably too sleepy to protest :laughing1: so she continues sleeping but after a few hours she wakes up and starts whimpering :sad5: , I take her again with me until she is warm and all comfy then back to her “crate” … well if I don’t pass out tired and wake up with her on my face the next morning :laughing6: 

I was wondering if this is a good idea . I want her to sleep with me but I really don’t know if this will turn her into a little monster :banghead: (i.e *not wanting to sleep alone, separation anxiety, dominant temperament over me or the bed, discovering that crying gets her what she wants* etc.) 

I just don’t know what to do … please help me with some advice


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I personally would sleep with my guys if I could Yoshi being as small and trusting as he is, I am afraid me or my husband would crush him. He sleeps right up against me and when I act like I am going to roll over he doesnt budge:-( I am a very light sleeper but there are times I sleep harder and I am scared I will roll over on him, I am positive my husband would:-( Our new little guy is smaller than Yoshi. If they would learn to move when we move I would definately have both little guys in bed with us


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

All of ourse sleep with me & my hubby


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Mine don't sleep with us, purely because they have all settled in their crate from the first night they have come here. However, I have always had a very open mind about it. If they wanted to sleep with us, I would let them. If you are happy with your baby sleeping with you, why not. My Mum's Yorkie has always slept with her and my step-dad, but when they go on holiday and we look after her, she happily sleeps downstairs in my kitchen with the other dogs. If you and your furbaby are happy snuggling up together, I'd go for it!!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

mine sleep with me


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ernie sleeps with me; and Buford and Briscoe sleep in their crates. It's just how it worked out. I'd rather Ernie was crate trained, but since he's not I have a little snuggle bug with me every night. Doesn't put me out any.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Trin,Kasper & Ella all sleep downstairs but Smiffy & Phoebe sleep with us in our bed...lol


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

well Twig used to sleep in bed with me until i moved house and now she sleeps in her own bed downstairs i really miss her but she does get in bed with me in the morning when my bf goes to work - if ur happy with the situation i dont think theres any harm in it


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Coco has always slept in my bed- wouldnt feel right without him in there now!
I think its absolouely fine!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Lucy started sleeping with us when she was 6 months old. From 10 weeks until 6 months, she slept in a crate. The first night she slept with us, she didn't wake up really early to go outside...she waited for us to get up. So that sealed the deal.  Now, even if we leave the bed, she stays snuggled!


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

Dixie sleeps with me, I get in the bed , start to read for awhile , then she is up there and passes out !


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

As long as the dog is clean I don't see the problem with it. Baby sleeps in my bed some nights, some night she doesn't. Mostly I put her in her own bed in my room, and then at about 7am she likes to climb in with me for a cuddle until I wake up! My boyfriend loves her up with us too xD

As far as separation issues - I've not had a problem with those, I guess becuase Baby is used to sleeping in various places. I've always had a few different beds for her, and she's sociable enough with all people that if she has SOMEONE there she'll be fine. 

I've never had any problem with possession either! You just have to make them know who's boss. You shouldn't really let your dog get on and off your bed as THEY please - it needs to be your decision for them to get up there. I used to make Baby sit before I picked her up to lie on my bed, I generally make her sit before I do a lot of things with her. I'm pretty sure she knows I'm boss and that helps with a lot of things.

As to the crying - you really have to nip it in the bud. Ignore cries, use a firm 'NO' if needed etc. When Baby used to cry, I'd tell her no and then wait till she stopped - then when she did I'd praise her and then maybe let her do what she wanted.


----------



## scout (Sep 6, 2007)

Scout sleeps with me most nights, but some nights sleeps in her crate. She loves her crate and is happy either way.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie and dodger sleep with me in my bed. i WISH id have crate trained them both from day one...if for no other reason than once in a while (ie when the vf is over) they can just sleep happily and peacefully in their crate.

the actual sharing my bed i have no problem with, just wish i had the option...
i am going to TRY and retrain them though...we'll see.
I do love sharing my bed with them both, but id love to be able to snuggle with mah man without worrying he'll sqush them or get nipped...Dodger tends to nip if one is rolling ontop of him, not hard, but enough to say, "hey im here" and i wouldnt want him nipping my bf or getting hurt himself.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Boop sleeps with me, under or on the covers. When she's on the covers, she wants to sleep in the nest my legs make, and I feel pinned. At times like that, I wish she still slept in her crate. I wake up when I roll over, so there hasn't been a problem with crushing her.


----------



## Blossom73 (Sep 18, 2007)

My 2 Cresteds sleep with me - I love it, they are like little hot water bottles with their bare warm skin. 

Rachel x


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson sleeps with us but he is such a bed hog !! he sleeps wither in between my legs or above my head lol


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

All of ours sleep with us too.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Lol, it's funny how most dog books and dog trainers will tell you that having the dog sleep in bed with you is such a big no-no, and we all do it! 

Are we bad doggie owners?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn the 'baby' ( now 7 years old lol) sleeps with us, Sully sleeps in her crate bed in our bedroom, Rosie sleeps in the lounge on her armchair ( her choice).


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

All my furbaby's sleep with me. At one time I had a 200 lb Giant Alaskan Malamute, Collie Shepherd Wolf mix, and a poodle. All slept with me.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Trixie originally slept with my g/f and then with both of us when we moved in together. She'd sleep down at the base of the bed between our legs under the covers. I never slept well though... I was always concerned about hurting her.

When we got Sasha we decided that they'd sleep in their beds next to ours. We had to Kennel Sasha because she wouldn't stay still or asleep, but Trixie did okay in her own bed. She would go to her own bed initially, but would get up and come and whine at the edge of our bed.

Then we got the wire kennel big enough for both of them, and had that next to our bed. We all did fine in that arrangement. 

Then we moved to our new home and there isn't enough room in the master bedroom for their kennel, so they're in the guest room. They both whined like crazy for an hour or so the first two nights, but we ignored them. Now they're nice and quiet.  

I always get up about 30 minutes before my g/f does so I close the bedroom door and let the dogs out to potty. When they're done they run to the bedroom door all excited and whining, waiting to get in. I poke my head in to the bedroom and say "You ready?" to my g/f. She basically covers herself with the sheets and I let the dogs in. They shoot out like a cannon and jump on teh bed and my g/f, licking her all over. Trixie immediately burrows down to the bottom of the bed and will stay there while Sasha generally grabs a toy and gnaws on it on top of the covers. In her excitement, Sasha usually stumbles over buried Trixie, which evokes an annoyed growl from Trixie... LOL


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

My biggest fear is that she would fall out of bed during the night :nshocked2: . 
She will not pee or poop in it so I have to take her potty but I have seen her looking down one night and that has me petrified! 

Now I put my alarm at around 3am and I take her out just in case :daisy:


----------



## Mac-Chi (Feb 5, 2007)

Our boys are the best little bed buddies. But their crated trained too.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Boop can't leap to the bed. Instead I have a bench and a footstool at the foot of the bed to serve as doggy stairs for up and down. She hasn't used it for proactive potty breaks while I'm snoozing. At least, not that I've noticed.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Chifan, the mornings sound like mad fun in your house!!!


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, it's nuts.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Max used to sleep in the kitchen.
but he's slept in my mam's bed for years now.
when we say "bed time" to him, he runs up stairs and sits on the floor next to my mam's bed waiting to be lifted up! :lol: soo cute! lol!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

My three chis sleep with me and I love having them there, they're like little bedwarmers in the winter.   Deedlit cuddles up under my arm, Izzy down by my feet and Cosette on me, if I'm laying on my back she lays on my tummy if I'm on my side, she lays on the other side, she has to be that close :lol: Also half the time we're joined by my cat who is about 12 pounds so we have a full bed. :lol:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Madison sleeps with us... the girls sleep in their huge crate by choice.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't sleep as well if Beau is not curled up beside me.


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

ChiFan said:


> In her excitement, Sasha usually stumbles over buried Trixie, which evokes an annoyed growl from Trixie... LOL


We have this same problem. Rosie will get under the covers and if Oreo or Stewie happen to accidentally walk over her, Rosie growls at them. Also if Oreo or Stewie try to get under the covers as well they better not get close to Rosie because she is very grumpy when her space is invaded. We've had several fights.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

Jangles021204 said:


> I can't sleep as well if Beau is not curled up beside me.


I'm the same way. I really miss my guys if I'm away from home overnight.

Mine both sleep with me, but slept in their pen until they were reliably potty trained. Oscar doesn't really leave my side during the day, so I couldn't really expect him to at night.  Though he's actually pretty good...if I say "Down" he'll jump down and sit in the pet bed in my bedroom. Bonnie would probably tolerate it ok if i didn't allow her in the bed.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Rudy sleeps with us on and off. Most of the time I put him in his crate once he falls asleep and in the morning I bring him back to bed for a short while before my husband and I leave for work. 
Lucy is stunning, love her chocolate brown fur. What a cutie.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

hmm I always wonder this question. I think it's cool if my puppy sleep with me later on. After she is fully potty trained and know how to jump of and on the bed..


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

When Boop was tiny, she slept in her crate with the door closed. It sat next to my bed on an overturned laundry basket to get it off the floor with a bath towel over it to keep out drafts and somewhat retain her body heat. Later, that fall, I moved the crate to my bed so she'd be a bit warmer, further off the floor. Then I opened the door so I could pet her for a bit before we slept. Then she didn't want to go back in. Then she decided under the covers was where she belonged...


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Aww what a sweet story


----------

